

Deadmau5 Video DJ set tears the house down. Literally. - dazbradbury
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/technology-video/8922159/Londons-Millbank-tower-collapses-in-spectacular-light-show.html

======
matstace
*for some value of "Literally"

